# behavior after neutering



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, it's been awhile since I've posted, but now I have a question. It's been a lot of years since I've had a dog neutered, but I just had my shepard done last Fri. The incision looks fine, but sometimes he acts like he is being bit in the butt by something. He sits real fast or turns in a circle and licks. They did have to shave him and I'm wondering if it's prickly down there. How did your dogs react and how long till he's back to normal? I had him done at a low cost spay neuter clinic a few hr's from my home and no one to call there. Thanks for your insite.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Cash did this for a few days/week after his neutering. I think it was caused by prickly hair "down there"







Everything else was fine - no infection, redness, etc.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Bo was back to himself the next day, he did try to lick his area a few times and I told him no, he listened. My dogs was not shaved to much. I bet he is just itchy from the shave like you said.

Keep watching his incision and don't let him lick it, make sure it does not get infected. Like get really red and oozie.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Z did the same thing and I thought it had to be prickly. He also did these weird stretches like 'something seems to mising down there' and the stretching made me worry he would pull his stitches out, but he didn't and he recovered just fine. 

ETA: Guess I should have added that he had one retained testicle that they had go look for if that makes any diiference.


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for the encouraging replies. I feel sorry for him scooting like that, but then he forgets it and is normal acting. In fact I have to keep him from jumping and running too much. Not easy, as you guys know. Thanks again!


----------

